# Toro direct collection z master 8000 HELP!!!



## Giovanni_green (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello everyone, I'm looking at a bundle package to buy for my company I'm in the process of starting. I can not find any information or videos in regards to if there is a roller attachment to the deck of this model similar to the the time master series?


----------

